# Question on property taxes and electric service charges



## eriegreyghost (May 31, 2011)

Looking at buying a cabin in n.e. michigan how do you figure out the taxes being that it will be non-homesteaded is there some kind of formula to use? And for the time I'm not at the cabin with the breaker to the cabin off what does the electric company charge you for just having service at the cabin? These are big factors I'm trying to figure out before I jump and start looking seriously because there are some good buys out there right now!!!


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know about any formulas but if it's water front property you better sit down before they give an answer.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Look here; https://is.bsasoftware.com/bsa.is/SelectUnit.aspx

If you get lucky you'll get the info for free.

The school operating cost is what you'll pay I think.

Electric costs is the cost of the meter and to read it, I think 10/15 bucks if that.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Tax's are the reason we sold ours ,we rent one for the summer ,not much more than tax's and utilities,and no up keep,


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

https://treas-secure.state.mi.us/ptestimator/ptestimator.asp


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have what you are describing and my taxes are quite a bit more than residents, Roughly about $3K on a 180K chunk of land, the electric with no use is $19.50 per month(Consumers). 

There are so many other items to add on this list, lawn, snow, water, gas, maintenance. 

I came close to selling a few times (at tax time :yikes but in the end, I'll never sell it, way too much fun.

Good luck on your venture


----------



## eriegreyghost (May 31, 2011)

I'm looking in the glennie barton city rose city mio curran area I know a large area and the cabins are in the 20,000 to 30,000 variety. I'm thinking taxes to be around $800 not on waterfront. I've heard electric by non use month to be from $10-$20 a month sound about right?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

My friends cabin in South Branch when he shuts it down for the winter which means a total shutdown his bill is $7/month.

As far as taxes just call the county treasurer in Alcona county it is 989-471-2429 and inquire about the property in question. Typically as a non homestead property your taxes will be double the homestead rate.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

4 of us have a hunting cabin a 2 1/2 car garage,we had so many break-ins we don't even lock it any more.we take everything we need ,when we go ,a friend call us and gives us a report on what to expect ,they don't seem to damage it now that is left open


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In Roscommon county we get 18 mils from the non-residents.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

eriegreyghost said:


> I'm looking in the glennie barton city rose city mio curran area I know a large area and the cabins are in the 20,000 to 30,000 variety. I'm thinking taxes to be around $800 not on waterfront. I've heard electric by non use month to be from $10-$20 a month sound about right?


How much land? and What is it zoned?

MY 20 in Alcona was running right at 1k year/ with nothing on it - it was zoned Residential - 

I got that changed to AG and it dropped down to about 300 year


----------



## eriegreyghost (May 31, 2011)

its a lot 150 x 150 with small cabin and 2 car garage


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> In Roscommon county we get 18 mils from the non-residents.


Your welcome!


----------



## eriegreyghost (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to all who have replied some useful info in this thread


----------

